# Launch of new Die schöne Müllerin resource



## phillips (Mar 27, 2019)

The resource https://winterreise.online was launched in April 2019 and promptly found an enthusiastic and appreciative global audience. Acting on requests from several sources, developer Iain C. Phillips has now launched a twin website for that other towering Schubert creation based on poems by Wilhelm Müller, song cycle Die schöne Müllerin: https://dieschoenemuellerin.online.

Users are invited and encouraged to contribute material, ideas etc., with a view to making this website the ultimate go-to resource for all things related to Die schöne Müllerin. Iain can be reached via the contact form on the website or via e-mail: [email protected].


----------

